

Feds Reluctant to Make a Deal With Snowden - 8ig8
http://www.nbcnews.com/feature/edward-snowden-interview/feds-reluctant-make-deal-snowden-n116891

======
8ig8
In related news, John Kerry wants Snowden to "man up".

[http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-
canada-27615210](http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-27615210)

